# Corsair H80 or H100??



## PhysXerror (Aug 31, 2011)

I need help deciding which to get. The H80 is $200 and the H100 $250. Currently im using stock cooling on my PII 925 (Back to stock speeds at the moment). Tried to play the new Dues Ex and my temps got up to 71c, far too hot for my liking. So yeah that's the situation.
Any advice appreciated


----------



## Lubna (Aug 31, 2011)

here You have a review of H100


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30187
Better perormance, cheaper, and customizable.


----------



## repman244 (Aug 31, 2011)

What about air cooling? It's much cheaper if you won't do a crazy OC on that CPU.
71C is actually the maximum safe temperature for a 925 http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskt...2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 31, 2011)

You probably want to consider the bigger air coolers, $200-$250 for a cooler is just too much. Go for something cheaper like CM212+, or Zalman CNPS10X.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 31, 2011)

if gonna spend that much money might as well get a custom loop


----------



## Kalevalen (Aug 31, 2011)

*?*

where are u guys shopping 200? i see the h100 listed for 122 on frozencpu


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 31, 2011)

the ppl in this thread were to ignorant to look to the left below the OPs name and see hes from New Zealand, 

there much like Australia everything is costly'

example $60 usd game = $100 in australia and new zealand

so $120 cooler = $250 do to supply demand and location


----------



## PhysXerror (Sep 1, 2011)

Crazyeyes is correct. Like Aus, we pay so much more for parts than people in the US. We don't have the best range of products either. Sigh. I am planning to upgrade before/after BF3 (new mobo/cpu) so want to future proof aswell.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 1, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> Crazyeyes is correct. Like Aus, we pay so much more for parts than people in the US. We don't have the best range of products either. Sigh. I am planning to upgrade before/after BF3 (new mobo/cpu) so want to future proof aswell.



He is ?.  So a hourly wage higher though ?.


----------



## lucas4 (Sep 1, 2011)

of the 2, id take the H80 as its cheaper and good enough. in all honesty tho, as said before, a cheap 212+ will do !


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 1, 2011)

See if you can find something that's manufactured out of the US. See how much you can get something like what I bought.

A while back I said F it and got the EK H30 Supreme HF advanced 360 kit. It's $279 at frozen, and you can get it from other places. They have smaller cheaper kits that will crush the H100 for the same price, and you get a nice practically custom loop. Looks better than an XSPC rasa kit too...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 1, 2011)

well according to sneeky the H100 was close to a custom kit in terms of temps it just was loud as fuck to get those temps. if i remember right its performance is pretty much unmatched at its price its just loud for the performance it offers.

rather use a Havok from NZXT or Noctua cooler there silent and good enough for the price of a H100 id rather take a good air cooler for less cost thats silent but performance the same,


----------



## kciaccio (Sep 1, 2011)

God bless America!


----------



## PhysXerror (Sep 1, 2011)

AsRock said:


> He is ?.  So a hourly wage higher though ?.


In NZ, No, The minimum wage here is $13.00 NZD or around $11 USD. Not sure what Aussie Minimum is, Its higher than here though :shadedshu.

Ok, so Ive just ordered a CM 212+, it will do for the mean time until i upgrade. Chose this as it seems people are having trouble fitting H100's in CM690II's and the Rasas' rad is even bigger. Hopefully it keeps the temps below 45-50c with minimal noise.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 1, 2011)

strap a 2nd fan on it and you should be okay up to 3.7 3.8 - 4.0 is doable if your ambient temps in the home are low, 

that said youll probably max at 3.6-3.7 do to the bus clocking vs multi + bus


----------



## PhysXerror (Sep 1, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> strap a 2nd fan on it and you should be okay up to 3.7 3.8 - 4.0 is doable if your ambient temps in the home are low,
> 
> that said youll probably max at 3.6-3.7 do to the bus clocking vs multi + bus



Will give that a try with the extra fan. Any advice on a safe voltage? The page that repman244 posted says max @ 1.425, But Ive had mine at 1.455 before for a few benchmarks.


----------



## LordJummy (Sep 1, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> In NZ, No, The minimum wage here is $13.00 NZD or around $11 USD. Not sure what Aussie Minimum is, Its higher than here though :shadedshu.
> 
> Ok, so Ive just ordered a CM 212+, it will do for the mean time until i upgrade. Chose this as it seems people are having trouble fitting H100's in CM690II's and the Rasas' rad is even bigger. Hopefully it keeps the temps below 45-50c with minimal noise.



American minimum wage is somewhere under $8 still I think. So your minimum wage is a lot higher.


----------



## blu3flannel (Sep 1, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> American minimum wage is somewhere under $8 still I think. So your minimum wage is a lot higher.



It's currently $7.25. And as for the CM Hyper 212+, that should be fine for a Sandy Bridge (probably for Bulldozer as well) whenever you choose to upgrade.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 1, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> In NZ, No, The minimum wage here is $13.00 NZD or around $11 USD. Not sure what Aussie Minimum is, Its higher than here though :shadedshu.
> 
> Ok, so Ive just ordered a CM 212+, it will do for the mean time until i upgrade. Chose this as it seems people are having trouble fitting H100's in CM690II's and the Rasas' rad is even bigger. Hopefully it keeps the temps below 45-50c with minimal noise.



Well min in this part of US is $7.25. But i guess like America it just depends on what part your from.

Anyways i would go custom just to have the fun building it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 1, 2011)

Phenom II should be fine up to 1.5v if you keep temps under 62c


----------



## PhysXerror (Sep 2, 2011)

Cooler arrived, strapped it in, a nice 42c after playing BC2 for a couple hours (Room was pretty warm). Very happy.


----------

